# 4 new rally titles!



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

We have had APDT rally trials over the last 2 weekends, and finally got some new titles we've been working towards for a while! 

Kessy got her RL3 title (which is similar to an AKC RE), her RL1X, and...her ARCH! An ARCH requires 5 QQ's in level 1 and 2 with scores over 190 so it is a bit tricky to get but she made me proud! All of her scores were about 204-209 and the max is 210 so she did really well.

Gizmo had already gotten his RL3 title at a previous trial in August - Kessy had to be pulled from that trial due to her heat cycle. But he also got his RL1X. 

I'd hoped to also get an ARCH on him this past weekend, but unfortunately it didn't work out. Those QQs' can be a pain! He only needed one more, but in the first trial he pooped in the ring (first time EVER...) and in the second trial I did an excercise wrong and we NQ'd there too. So Gizmo still needs one more QQ for his ARCH. Hopefully we can get it at our next trial!!

Kessy needed 2 QQ's, and got both on the same day - and she worked really well. She didn't seem to enjoy rally too much at first (I think it is a little low-key for her and left her bored) but now she is getting into it and is much more consistent and happy.

Here they are from the trial 2 weeks ago...









And with their big RL1X ribbons and Kessy's ARCH ribbon from last weekend!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats and LOVE the photos!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome! They look so proud!

The JRT looks so serious, like he's teaching the GSD what it is all about. LOL!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations! You should be very proud.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congrats Meghan!!!!!!!!!!!! Love that photo of Kessy tasting her ribbon 

Proud of you both!!!!! er...all three of you!

Lee


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Very nice! Congratulations!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations and great pics!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, and I loved the pics, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:

Both of your babies are beautiful.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a nice haul on the ribbons!! Congrats!


----------

